
Converting bad fat to good fat: a new means of tackling obesity - ggm
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/jun/10/converting-bad-fat-to-good-fat-a-new-means-of-tackling-obesity
======
DrScump
TL;DR: "The experiment did not show that the implanted mice lost more weight
than a control group"

